# NANNING | DK International | 209m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

高209米！“南宁版克莱斯勒大厦”——震旦广场（DK国际）_广西_写字楼_集团


唐善茂致辞表示，这座巍峨挺拔、气势恢宏的大厦，不仅是五象新区标志性建筑之一，更是地建集团转型升级发展的里程碑和广西地矿面向东盟、沟通世界的平台，建成后将成为地建集团高质量、可持续发展的压舱石，将助推…




www.sohu.com









209米DK国际项目最新进度，目前正在安装幕墙。 （图/zsl448）


#南宁高楼迷[超话]# 209米DK国际项目最新进度，目前正在安装幕墙。[围观]（图/zsl448）#南宁爆料#




k.sina.cn





By 17ting


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

209m to spire?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------

